# Returning after many years!



## Ithfifi (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi everyone! Nice to meet you all  I've been meaning to rejoin for so long but always shyed away as I am more focused on nails than make up. I used to be a member on here back around 2008 I think. In that time I trained in make up, fell out of love slightly and started a nail art blog. I am hoping this will be a fun place to share my creations and make some new friends  

Hi!!


----------



## Dawn (Jan 6, 2017)

Ithfifi said:


> Hi everyone! Nice to meet you all  I've been meaning to rejoin for so long but always shyed away as I am more focused on nails than make up. I used to be a member on here back around 2008 I think. In that time I trained in make up, fell out of love slightly and started a nail art blog. I am hoping this will be a fun place to share my creations and make some new friends
> 
> Hi!!



Welcome back!!
If you remember your old username or the email you used back then, shoot me a PM and I can merge the accounts into 1, so you won't lose your post count!
Thanks!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 6, 2017)

Welcome back!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 9, 2017)

hi! I also came back after many years.. my name was BEA2LS.  I became a mommy and stopped binge buying make up lol. My son has started school a bit and I have more free time and have been getting into it again.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 9, 2017)

Welcome back!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 9, 2017)

bea2ls1982 said:


> hi! I also came back after many years.. my name was BEA2LS.  I became a mommy and stopped binge buying make up lol. My son has started school a bit and I have more free time and have been getting into it again.



 Welcome back!


----------



## drien227 (Jan 11, 2017)

Welcome back! I just returned from an extremely long hiatus myself. (Something like eight years.) Can't wait to see your nail creations!


----------

